# Stupid(?) Board length question



## ralch (Oct 8, 2012)

You can calculate the board size simply by using this calculator.


----------



## syphabiscuit (Nov 1, 2010)

Anyone with any credentials have an opinion? (no offence mate)


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

Calculator like that is basically for someone who doesn't know fuckall about what size board they need. It's a ballpark, best guess, based on some simple assumptions.

Suggests for me size 163-165 for all-mountain, which is longer than I'd ride except maybe for pow (although it's pretty accurate if you're assuming non-blunted, traditional camber). It suggests 159-161 for freestyle, which is longer than I ride (sweet spot for me is about 157).

Not saying the calculator doesn't have a purpose, but it ain't going to help you figure out if a 151 Draft is right for you.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

syphabiscuit said:


> Anyone with any credentials have an opinion? (no offence mate)


Actually those calculators aren't bad at all. Keeping in mind that they assume things and there aren't many variables.

I'm 170 lb, 5'7" and ride a 159 cm Freeride board. Tried an alternate calc and it's right on. I used to ride a 153 Freestyle board and the calc and it said 153 as well. I know it's just a coincidence but it seems pretty accurate.

Of course you have to take that number with a grain of salt, adjust for blunted tips, and adjust for specific needs.

Ulimately here a few centimeters is nothing. I would drink screech from a boot if somebody could tell the difference between identical boards that were 3-4 cm difference in length, by feel. I highly doubt I could tell the difference.

I felt a moderate difference going from a 153 to a 159, but my stance width also opened up by about an inch, and I went from a medium flex board/boot/binding combo to a stiff setup.


----------



## tdn (Dec 30, 2010)

I'm actually surprised how accurate that calculator was too. Obviously, once you figure out your personal 
preference you can adjust off of that, but that calculator is just as good as anyone else's opinion on here who isn't you.
The only thing you may want to take into consideration using that calculator is particular board specifications.
So until you figure out what works best for you, I'd give that calculator as much weight as the opinions of any here
with "credentials".


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Here's the calc I've used. I think it's based on the same Java app, but a little less advertising. 

Snowboard Sizing Guide, Size Calculator

For shits and giggles just entered my GFs info. Spit out a 148 for a beginner, 150 for intermediate. We bought her a 149 a couple years ago and she's been thrilled with it.

I think in another year or two she'll be ready for a longer board if she gets more into freeriding and away from the freestyle end of things.


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

I'll repeat... A calculator isn't going to answer OP's question.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

david_z said:


> I'll repeat... A calculator isn't going to answer OP's question.


So why don't you answer it for him then? It seems to me like he already answered his own questions in the original post.

- If you want more high speed stability and float in the powder, go longer

- If you want something easier to spin, go shorter


----------



## syphabiscuit (Nov 1, 2010)

So the consensus goes with what I said then? Does 151 for street and 161 for pow sound like it could be right for a 180lber?


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

poutanen said:


> So why don't you answer it for him then? It seems to me like he already answered his own questions in the original post.


Because A) OP didn't give height/weight/etc., which come in really handy when trying to ballpark size someone and B) when you're already riding a 54 and a 57 and considering a 161, nobody other than you yourself can answer whether a 151 is going to be rideable.


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

syphabiscuit said:


> So the consensus goes with what I said then? Does 151 for street and 161 for pow sound like it could be right for a 180lber?


160 sounds about right 151 you can proabbly make it work as long as you're not doing any actual snowboarding and simply just jibbing & street stuff.


----------



## atr3yu (Feb 15, 2012)

I know this has nothing to do with the OP question, but its related to the calc. I just ran my stats in there and it said that for me a 160 is what I would want for a freeride board..... and guess what I bought NS 160 Heritage.


----------



## ralch (Oct 8, 2012)

It seems that I caused a long dialog regarding the calculator. It gives just a ruff result, which everybody can used as orienteer and narrow the choices. Nevertheless, I would like to know what guys will you recommend for me?

I am 6' 5" (195cm) and 240lbs (107kg).


----------



## tdn (Dec 30, 2010)

ralch said:


> It seems that I caused a long dialog regarding the calculator. It gives just a ruff result, which everybody can used as orienteer and narrow the choices. Nevertheless, I would like to know what guys will you recommend for me?
> 
> I am 6' 5" (195cm) and 240lbs (107kg).


Here you go!



ralch said:


> You can calculate the board size simply by using this calculator.


----------



## lonerider (Apr 10, 2009)

syphabiscuit said:


> So, assuming that all boards I look at buying have blunted tips, I have an Evo 154 for park/domes, and a Proto 157 for riding the mountains. I really like these lengths and they feel as stable as they 'should' when I'm doing respective things on them. Say, I want a more freeride oriented board, would I then size up again to say 160 on a e.g Heritage? (not that I would get a 3rd NS board.... I don't think....)
> 
> And again if I wanted a stick for absolute pressing the absolute shit out of and buttering and jibbing and urban malarkey - would I go down to a e.g. 151 Arbor Draft?
> 
> Hope this isn't too stupid a question


Based on the fact that you are 180 lbs - I would say a 151 for a noodle jib board is fine and a 160 Heritage for a more freeride-oriented (although not quite pure freeride) would work as well as you are moving up in length AND stiffness. Boards get stiffer as you move up in length within the same model board (i.e. a 160 Heritage is a bit stiffer than a 155 Heritage)... but it isn't just length - materials, construction and sidecut matter as well (a "157" Heritage would be stiffer and damper than a 157 Proto already).

I agree with trying something else than Never Summer. I love the brand... but it's not like it's the only company out there making quality stuff.


----------



## ralch (Oct 8, 2012)

scout said:


> Here you go!


hahah  I know what the calculator produces. I just want to see recommendations from real experienced guys


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

david_z said:


> Because A) OP didn't give height/weight/etc., which come in really handy when trying to ballpark size someone and B) when you're already riding a 54 and a 57 and considering a 161, nobody other than you yourself can answer whether a 151 is going to be rideable.


Fair enough... Yeah I'd hesitate to ride a 151 at 180 pounds. My 135 lb girlfriend rides a 149. So there! 



atr3yu said:


> I know this has nothing to do with the OP question, but its related to the calc. I just ran my stats in there and it said that for me a 160 is what I would want for a freeride board..... and guess what I bought NS 160 Heritage.


Lol yeah the calculator seems to key in well with most of the manufacturers recommendations that I've seen. Although now I'm considering a Kessler ride 163.



ralch said:


> It seems that I caused a long dialog regarding the calculator. It gives just a ruff result, which everybody can used as orienteer and narrow the choices. Nevertheless, I would like to know what guys will you recommend for me?
> 
> I am 6' 5" (195cm) and 240lbs (107kg).


Use the calc! Lol... But like david_z said we need details to make a more accurate suggestion. Experience, riding style, what type of snow you'll usually ride in, etc. For a 240 pound guy you'll likely need a big board. Probably 164 or a 164 wide. Even then I don't want to sound like a prick but leaning out a little wouldn't hurt! :cheeky4: Depending on what you want to do with the board you'll want to buy on the stiff side for it to be able to be responsive for your size.


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

lonerider said:


> Based on the fact that you are 180 lbs - I would say a 151 for a noodle jib board is fine


yeah but based on the fact that he's 6'5" a 151 might be too short thing's only going to come up to his dick if he's lucky. 

What sort of stance does he need at that height and will a 151 Draft allow for that? IDK.


----------



## ralch (Oct 8, 2012)

poutanen said:


> Use the calc! Lol... But like david_z said we need details to make a more accurate suggestion. Experience, riding style, what type of snow you'll usually ride in, etc. For a 240 pound guy you'll likely need a big board. Probably 164 or a 164 wide. Even then I don't want to sound like a prick but leaning out a little wouldn't hurt! :cheeky4: Depending on what you want to do with the board you'll want to buy on the stiff side for it to be able to be responsive for your size.


This is the exactly what I expected to read. I am thinking to get something around 164-165cm (probably skunk ape). Presently, I have 170cm and it is not my board. It's to heavy and difficult to manoeuvre.


----------



## lonerider (Apr 10, 2009)

david_z said:


> yeah but based on the fact that he's 6'5" a 151 might be too short thing's only going to come up to his dick if he's lucky.
> 
> What sort of stance does he need at that height and will a 151 Draft allow for that? IDK.


Huh? I thought the OP (syphabiscuit) only mentioned his weight. Ralch (a separate poster) said *he* was 6'5" 240 lbs.

I personally think 151 really short for myself... but I've seen people my weight (155 lbs) ride sub-150 cm boards. It looks silly, but if all they want to do is press and butter and doesn't actually plan to make a real turn on the snow.. it's a free country.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

ralch said:


> This is the exactly what I expected to read. I am thinking to get something around 164-165cm (probably skunk ape). Presently, I have 170cm and it is not my board. It's to heavy and difficult to manoeuvre.


If you're riding a lot of groomers you might want to consider something like a Burton Custom X in 164 or 164W (no need to go wide unless your boots are huge). I haven't compared the two in person, but it looks like the 165 Skunk Ape is designed for a 140+ pound person, and the Custom X 164 is designed for a 170+ pound person.

The custom X is stiff too so while you shorten the board you won't be ending up on a wet noodle.

I'm 160-170 lb (depending on my mood) and ride a 159 cm Burton T7 which is the stiffest thing they've made in a while. I spent a lot of time in the trees and find it easy to toss around, but it's got the stiffness available to rail when charging the groomers.

Not sure if Burton does demo days in Europe, but if you can demo a board I'd do that before buying. Can't seem to find info on their website at the moment but they do demo days all over the place.


----------



## syphabiscuit (Nov 1, 2010)

Ok, I'm gonna make up something which will cause argument but let's say there are 5 types of board and to have a board for every occasion you needed only a 5 board quiver. For the average person - 180lbs and 6 ft (I'm 5'11") how does this sound then: (assuming blunted tips on every board for ease)

Street. - 152
Park Freestyle - 154
All mountain Freestyle - 156
Groomer/carver - 158
Powder - 160

As a point of reference for someone wondering, maybe.....

What do you reckon? Cause I reckon I'd be worried about going for a 160 (162) board even for powder....but then, I don't know!


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

syphabiscuit said:


> As a point of reference for someone wondering, maybe.....
> 
> What do you reckon? Cause I reckon I'd be worried about going for a 160 (162) board even for powder....but then, I don't know!


Not sure how much blunted tips take off the number from a "standard" board, but I'd say some of those numbers are short for a 180 pound guy. There's nothing scary about a 160+ cm board!  In fact for pure fall line powder riding I'd want something significantly longer.

Again, I'm 160-170 and ride a 159 and toss it around in the trees where I have to be quick with my turns and speed checks. I'm looking at a 163 for all out charging at the slight sacrifice of spin mobility.


----------



## syphabiscuit (Nov 1, 2010)

Ok, so blunted tips aside, then 6ft 180lbs:

154
156
159
162
165

Is that more reasonable do you think Poutanen? What size is your freestyle stick?


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

That sounds about right, my freestyle board is a 153 but I got that when I weighed 140 pounds. It's too small for me now, think I'm going to have it bronzed and mounted in my basement! :laugh:

I'd say that's a good guide for a 180 pounder, take off a couple cm for inexperienced riders but intermediate to advanced that's a good target.


----------



## lonerider (Apr 10, 2009)

syphabiscuit said:


> Ok, I'm gonna make up something which will cause argument but let's say there are 5 types of board and to have a board for every occasion you needed only a 5 board quiver. For the average person - 180lbs and 6 ft (I'm 5'11") how does this sound then: (assuming blunted tips on every board for ease)
> 
> Street. - 152
> Park Freestyle - 154
> ...


I'm 5'9" 150 lbs and the sizes you listed for are what I use at 150 lbs (I ride a Proto 154 for park, I have a SL 155-156 for all mountain, and my last two powder boards were 160).

I didn't mention it before... but in my opinion you could afford to look at boards a little longer. The longer board will give you more effective edge (let me know if you don't know what effective edge means), which will give you more edge hold and more control. With reverse camber, blunted edges and various construction profiles it is hard to give you exact number... but here are the ranges I suggest.

154-155 for street
155-156 for freestyle
159-160 for all mountain
161-163 for groomer carver
161-163 for powder board

Don't be afraid of longer boards - especially at your size (big and strong). Remember a 163 is only actually 2 inches longer than a 158 (has adding two inches an about .25 lbs every made something difficult for your entire body to move?). Also realize that a powder board typically has an oversize nose , meaning it's effective edge is shorter and so it will generally behave like a much shorter board. My Never Summer Summit 160 has an effective edge similar to most 155cm board and so it really rides like a much shorter board.

I have ridden around a dozen snowboards over 165cm and the longest board I have personally ridden is 178cm although I would say that such big mountain boards are generally unnecessary for most people riding in resorts I would say - especially with modern board tech and construction). It's like driving a car with 300-400 hp, it may take a little getting use but you know how to drive properly and don't panic you can do it. Are you the type of person who panics and slams on the gas pedal instead of the brakes in a school parking lot? I didn't think so.

Not that you would.... but you could:


----------



## BigmountainVMD (Oct 9, 2011)

poutanen said:


> If you're riding a lot of groomers you might want to consider something like a Burton Custom X in 164 or 164W (no need to go wide unless your boots are huge). I haven't compared the two in person, but it looks like the 165 Skunk Ape is designed for a 140+ pound person, and the Custom X 164 is designed for a 170+ pound person.


Dude... Those weight ranges are bogus. The only person riding a 165 Skunk Ape comfortably would be over 6 feet, over 200 lbs and at least a size 12 boot. 

Those calcs are not correct as well and I believe they only apply to camber boards (not the hybrids in the NS line). I would knock at least 2 or 3 cm off any measurement it gives you.

I think at 6 feet tall, your weight is higher up, so with a 151 floppy ass Arbor Draft, you will start to butter and then have the board shoot out from under you.


----------



## syphabiscuit (Nov 1, 2010)

So, seriosuly then, if I wanted to get a premier f1 (NS boards are my easiest point of reference) should I be looking 165? Discount this! 

So the summit rides like a 155?? Weird! But I guess the nose is just for the float....so I guess it is better to think in terms of effective edge length compared to board length...?


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

BigmountainVMD said:


> Dude... Those weight ranges are bogus. The only person riding a 165 Skunk Ape comfortably would be over 6 feet, over 200 lbs and at least a size 12 boot.
> 
> Those calcs are not correct as well and I believe they only apply to camber boards (not the hybrids in the NS line). I would knock at least 2 or 3 cm off any measurement it gives you.
> 
> I think at 6 feet tall, your weight is higher up, so with a 151 floppy ass Arbor Draft, you will start to butter and then have the board shoot out from under you.


So you know more than the manufacturer then?!? :cheeky4:

Never rode a skunk ape but is it as stiff as a Custom X? If not I'd suggest a stiff board for a 240 pound guy. Otherwise it's going to be a wet noodle...


----------

